# PURE PEPTIDES



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

hi all, well i have been buying my peps from pure peptides now for a while and since Paul did a great peps test pure peptides have let this go to there head, well i should say wallet as they have now put all there prices up as i suppose they are now getting more orders. Ok so we all want good stuff but does anyone else agree that this is just wrong?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fil0101 said:


> hi all, well i have been buying my peps from pure peptides now for a while and since Paul did a great peps test pure peptides have let this go to there head, well i should say wallet as they have now put all there prices up as i suppose they are now getting more orders. Ok so we all want good stuff but does anyone else agree that this is just wrong?


i did notice they increased the price but this was just before my results came through i believe?? but on another note why is it wrong? they are a business and i just checked they are not that much


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

hi Paul and yes your probably right and im just been a tight git lol. On the other hand they are more expensive that most other pep companies anyway so maybe they being a bit greedy!!!!!


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i did notice they increased the price but this was just before my results came through i believe?? but on another note why is it wrong? they are a business and i just checked they are not that much


Yep, just checked and they're exactly the same prices as they were when I first started them after your test.

They're not that much at all for the quality I would rather buy good peps for a decent price then poor-average peps for slightly cheaper.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

fil0101 said:


> hi Paul and yes your probably right and im just been a tight git lol. On the other hand they are more expensive that most other pep companies anyway so maybe they being a bit greedy!!!!!


Because they're better then most other pep companies.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I knew that was going to happen. How much have they increased it by?

If it's not much like Paul says then, no harm done.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fil0101 said:


> hi Paul and yes your probably right and im just been a tight git lol. On the other hand they are more expensive that most other pep companies anyway so maybe they being a bit greedy!!!!!


they are i am sure but as my test showed on the ones i compared they where not the cheapest but they beat 2 other sources that where cheaper, in my opinion buy cheap get cheap....



SSJay said:


> Yep, just checked and they're exactly the same prices as they were when I first started them after your test.
> 
> They're not that much at all for the quality I would rather buy good peps for a decent price then poor-average peps for slightly cheaper.


this is what i thought i just checked and they have not gone up since i last ordered



Ahal84 said:


> I knew that was going to happen. How much have they increased it by?


you knew what was going to happen? the price has not increased since my comparison test, so they came out on top and have not increased the price i am not sure what you knew would happen??


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

SSJay said:


> Yep, just checked and they're exactly the same prices as they were when I first started them after your test.
> 
> They're not that much at all for the quality I would rather buy good peps for a decent price then poor-average peps for slightly cheaper.


hi mate well i was buying my courses at £116 but when i went to purchase next course last night i noticed price increase and was just a bit p***ed thinking they had read Paul's test and jumped on it.But if like you say prices gone up just before then my apologies and i agree on we all want best quality


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Not sure about prices, 1st time buying peps, but customer service is good....placed order Monday, changed it on Tuesday morning as i forgot to deduct 10% for 1st time orders and add more peps, emailed them and they said no problem...got my order yesterday sent SD for free....so not bad at all for service.

Not sure about quality of peptides as i have never used peps before but Paul rates them highly, which is good enough for me. :thumbup1:


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> they are i am sure but as my test showed on the ones i compared they where not the cheapest but they beat 2 other sources that where cheaper, in my opinion buy cheap get cheap....
> 
> i agree you get what you pay for it was just as i said in last quote,i ordered just before your test and payed less than they are now so thought they had took advantage of your test results.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> you knew what was going to happen? the price has not increased since my comparison test, so they came out on top and have not increased the price i am not sure what you knew would happen??


I knew they would increase their prices from your comparison. If it was my business I would too. I'll check with my friend who ordered from them after your review (when I told him) and compare the prices.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ahal84 said:


> I knew they would increase their prices from your comparison. If it was my business I would too. I'll check with my friend who ordered from them after your review (when I told him) and compare the prices.


but from what i believe the prices have not gone up after my review?? this was my point i think they went up just before my results where given


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ahal84 said:


> I knew they would increase their prices from your comparison. If it was my business I would too. I'll check with my friend who ordered from them after your review (when I told him) and compare the prices.


i think SSJAY and PSCARB have cleared my point up that they increased there prices before test and that i was wrong as i only noticed from my last order that was before PSCARB test so thread closed really.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Maybe ask them to match the old price? saying how you bought from them before and compared to other sites their is a bit higher than your willing to pay, worth a try to see what they say mate...business is hard these days, so they might give it to you for the old price to reward customer loyalty etc


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just checked with him, they have but it's a really small increase whether to do with your comparison or not, who knows.

GHRP-2 he bought for was £125.83 now £126.99. Which is nothing to cry about.

Ipam was £144.99 now 149.99

OP these are small increases, like Paul said you pay for cheap you get cheap.


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Maybe ask them to match the old price? saying how you bought from them before and compared to other sites their is a bit higher than your willing to pay, worth a try to see what they say mate...business is hard these days, so they might give it to you for the old price to reward customer loyalty etc


Hi mate,and yes good idea will ask next order.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Ahal84 said:


> Just checked with him, they have but it's a really small increase whether to do with your comparison or not, who knows.
> 
> GHRP-2 he bought for was £125.83 now £126.99. Which is nothing to cry about.
> 
> ...


Were these price increases after the test or before though? As I started purepeps straight after the comparison test and I am sure they're the same, but tbh I wouldn't notice a £1 increase on £125 as it isn't enough for me to worry about.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

SSJay said:


> Were these price increases after the test or before though? As I started purepeps straight after the comparison test and I am sure they're the same, but tbh I wouldn't notice a £1 increase on £125 as it isn't enough for me to worry about.


He bought them after the comparison.


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

SSJay said:


> Were these price increases after the test or before though? As I started purepeps straight after the comparison test and I am sure they're the same, but tbh I wouldn't notice a £1 increase on £125 as it isn't enough for me to worry about.


hi mate i usually pay £116 for my course but now its £125 but to be honest i wasnt moaning about the cost, it was more to do with did they increase due to the test and getting more business.If so then i would be a bit p***ed about that but if price went up inbetween my last order and before Paul's test then i happily admit im in the wrong and they just increased there prices.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fil0101 said:


> hi mate i usually pay £116 for my course but now its £125 but to be honest i wasnt moaning about the cost, it was more to do with did they increase due to the test and getting more business.If so then i would be a bit p***ed about that but if price went up inbetween my last order and before Paul's test then i happily admit im in the wrong and they just increased there prices.


to be fair you say you was not moaning but thats all you have done?? i just checked the cost of what i bought for the comparison and wheat it costs now and the difference is a cpl of quid?? mountain/molehill comes to mind buddy


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Ahal84 said:


> I knew that was going to happen. How much have they increased it by?
> 
> If it's not much like Paul says then, no harm done.


On the combo kits works out extra 8 quid or something pretty worth it when it's a good product and quick delivery.


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

ok come on guys i was having a bad day lol no more negging

i just thought i would mention something that i thought i had noticed .my bag i was wrong


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fil0101 said:


> ok come on guys i was having a bad day lol no more negging
> 
> i just thought i would mention something that i thought i had noticed .my bag i was wrong


who has negged you?? and for what?


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> who has negged you?? and for what?


Soz that was a typo should have said nagging lol


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

I made an order few days AFTER Pscarb's comparison, ghrp2 combo was then £116,99, now £126,99, igf1 lr3 was £55, now £60. Even bac water went up by 1£ . I like their peptides, but don't like these price changes. Why bac water?? They don't make it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ghoosst said:


> I made an order few days AFTER Pscarb's comparison, ghrp2 combo was then £116,99, now £126,99, igf1 lr3 was £55, now £60. Even bac water went up by 1£ . I like their peptides, but don't like these price changes. Why bac water?? They don't make it.


its not about if they make it its about the price they buy it for, jees guys if you want cheap then buy cheap and you will get cheap results everything goes up it is called business....on another note how many have stopped using Protein shakes now that the VAT has been added??


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

fil0101 said:


> hi all, well i have been buying my peps from pure peptides now for a while and since Paul did a great peps test pure peptides have let this go to there head, well i should say wallet as they have now put all there prices up as i suppose they are now getting more orders. Ok so we all want good stuff but does anyone else agree that this is just wrong?


I think you guys may have missed the important factor here that the prices now include VAT where before they did not. If you take into account that VAT is 20% of the sale then they have actually reduced their profit margins.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> its not about if they make it its about the price they buy it for, jees guys if you want cheap then buy cheap and you will get cheap results everything goes up it is called business....on another note how many have stopped using Protein shakes now that the VAT has been added??


Havent stopped but vastly reduced my powdered protein intake....my coach put me on solid foods, best change he made for both my wallet and physique :thumbup1: ....but i hve gone from premium brand, used to live off myofusion, to bulk brands....TPW being favorite for flavour choice


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigt185 said:


> I think you guys may have missed the important factor here that the prices now include VAT where before they did not. If you take into account that VAT is 20% of the sale then they have actually reduced their profit margins.


This makes sense


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

bigt185 said:


> I think you guys may have missed the important factor here that the prices now include VAT where before they did not. If you take into account that VAT is 20% of the sale then they have actually reduced their profit margins.


Oh, I see. I have noted information about Vat with my last order, but I was not sure if it was also with the previous one. Now I feel much better and sorry for what I wrote above.


----------



## cjriley (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi i have been useing gh for last 6 months now n dont no much and bulking peps n wt to use ect ,, information is much needed ??


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry is purpeptied baste in uk ?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Sorry is purpeptied baste in uk ?


Yes mate http://www.purepeptidesuk.net/


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice one mate thanks


----------

